# Argos Sofas or alternative?



## ilovecheese (1 Aug 2006)

Hi,

Ive been looking around for sofas and as it sale season lots of places seem to only have 'sold as seen' shop soiled stuff or 'discontinued line'  - all pretty gross.

I saw gorgeous fabric sofas in the Argos catalogue - a 2 & 3 seater for €799 - really reasonable and really nice looking - but I dont know if its a good idea to buy a sofa youve never sat on!! what if it looks really cheap in real life or the colour is different to the catelogue?

Anyone know if you can view argos furniture before buying it?

Anyone know anywhere where you can get modern *fabric* sofas but for a reasonable price (under €1000 for a 2 & 3 seater couch)  - 

have a cat that has love-hate realtionship with leather sofas   so they are a total no-no and thats all anyone seems to sell at the minute!


----------



## MB05 (1 Aug 2006)

Are you living near a Homebase.  Their furniture is the same as Argos's so you might be able to see the sofa you want before you buy it.  Their range is not as extensive as Argos's but you could be lucky.


----------



## Polo-Boy (1 Aug 2006)

I don't think you can view the actual sofas before you buy them from Argos. I do know they have fabric swatches in the stores.

A friend bought a tub chair from Argos and it turned out to be really uncomfortable. There was no trouble with returning it to Argos after about 2 weeks.


----------



## roxy (1 Aug 2006)

Hi,

Homebase have recently started selling furniture (at least I think it's only recently!) that is similar to, if not the same as Argos furniture. The beds are the same names and price. Anyway, they don't have all models in stock just a few things but at least you might get to 'have a go' of a sofa there before going ahead and buying it. One thing that put me off buying furniture in Argos was that you had to have and pay for their delivery service, you can't collect it yourself. Presume it comes from the UK.

edit: Post crossed with MB05


----------



## ilovecheese (1 Aug 2006)

I could definately get to a Home Base!  
thats great


Do you mean literally the same as in they are the same Company, same sofas or similar?


----------



## roxy (1 Aug 2006)

Same type of catolgue, same names for the furniture, eg; 'Genoa' bed. Same price, the lot


----------



## ilovecheese (1 Aug 2006)

Thats great Roxy, i will get to Homebase tonight if i can get out of work early enough!

CAn you/anyone recommend anywhere else that sells reasonably priced fabric sofas that would look nice in a new-ish home owned by a couple in their twenties!?


----------



## MB05 (1 Aug 2006)

Homebase and Argos are owned by the same parent company - Gus.  Homebase only sell selected pieces of the Argos range.  I suppose they don't have room to display the full range.


----------



## muffin1973 (1 Aug 2006)

Ilovecheese, we bought our 2 seater and 3 seater fabric sofas in a shop called Montana in the Sandyford Industrial Estate.  Smallish place but the delivery time was a lot faster than the bigger stores and we got them for around the €1200 mark in total.  We also wanted fabric (not leather) but there wasn't a huge choice out there...  their website is  I think.

M


----------



## roxy (1 Aug 2006)

No probs, I'd personally check out Bargaintown , there's one in the Royal Liver Park beside Homebase, if that's the one you're heading to, there's Arramount Furniture in Fontill, didn't personally like anything there but I was looking for leather, all reasonably priced, I've found Bargaintown very good to deal with, they exchange things for you, they carry things out for you etc. Oh and the furniture's not bad either!  Also Dunnes have some lovely furniture, might be a bit pricey though.


----------



## parkviewbuye (1 Aug 2006)

Im not sure how expensive they work out as but have you tried furniture shops in Navan?

My friends got a price of a 3 seater couch in Dublin. When they went to directly to Navan furniture it was almost half price.

Because its where they produce the furniture you can see all the types of material they use.. might be an idea to phone them .

2 friends of mine bought their couches from Argos - 1 of them bought cloth and the other leather and they have had no problems. 

The friend who got the leather one said they held on to it until she was ready to move into her house. Her boyfriend who had bought from another company and still hasnt got his keys is now being charged for storage of his couch from the company he bought from.

Argos delivery is spot on as well. When they say a time they are there on the dot.


----------



## shkyler (1 Aug 2006)

We recently bought our sofas in Argos and couldn't be happier. You can ring for a free fabric swatch and if you dont like the sofas you can still return it back to them.
Delivery was brilliant aswell had them in a week. Cannot recommend them enough.


----------



## Thrifty (2 Aug 2006)

I bought in Argos a two and three seater similar price to yours and am very happy with them. The only thing i would suggest besides shape and colour is you decide what kind of support you want from the chair. i bought one with scatter cushions at the back and although comfortable i feel my friend's which has firm back cushions gives more back support.


----------



## triona (2 Aug 2006)

By the sounds of things we bought the same sofas approximately 3years ago. They are extremely comfortable but have faded as a result of sunlight. We had to buy throws to cover them up but we're reluctant to get rid of them as they're so cosy!


----------



## tia (9 Mar 2009)

they are the same company, however watch prices they are not always the same for same product. bbut good for seeing what you want


----------



## Sully1 (9 Mar 2009)

try ikea, much better and have a 10 year guarantee!!


----------



## nesbitt (9 Mar 2009)

Take a look at the price difference between the Argos UK site and the ROI site for the exact same goods......  Perhaps you will think again about buying an expensive item from them.


----------



## ilovecheese (9 Mar 2009)

I bought my house and put up that post three years ago, but thanks.  Why are you searching for and replying to age old posts about Argos?!  

And yes, we are all aware of the price differences between UK and ROI versions of the same shop.


----------



## nesbitt (10 Mar 2009)

I did not search out old post just responded to this thread that appeared current on the list of threads.....  

Glad you are aware of the price differences no need to be so snappy...


----------

